# Selenipedium culture



## dodidoki (Mar 27, 2011)

Dear Friends!
I aquired a S. aequinoctiale plant from Mundiflora-maybe legally, it can be found on their webpage-, a wonder about culture tips. I found only one page about that.
Many thanks!
Istvan


----------



## Dido (Mar 27, 2011)

Found the Homepage but could not see selenipedium. 
This one is in Ecuador, where are you locatet

Nice phrags on this site

http://www.mundiflora.com/Default.aspx?lg=2,1,4


----------



## fundulopanchax (Mar 27, 2011)

Selenipedium is very difficult. I have tried a few times and have ultimately lost them. This was a while back and they were certainly wild collected plants.

In speaking recently to the folks at Ecuagenera they say they have finally figured out how to seed propagate and have youngsters in grow out. They hope to make them available in the next year or so. I suspect that seed-grown plants will be easier.

Good luck!

Ron


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 28, 2011)

Interesting...when I ordered it before exhibition, there was thit item on list....price was 100 USD.And they took it in country with CITES.


----------



## Dido (Mar 28, 2011)

dodidoki said:


> Interesting...when I ordered it before exhibition, there was thit item on list....price was 100 USD.And they took it in country with CITES.



Maybe all sold now. 

Keep us updated what happens. Would love to have one. 

Did you asked this company about how to culture it, or on which way they grow it. 
If they sell the plant, they should provied you with all datas and with a recipy of soil, that you can succesfull use. :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2011)

There should be a little info here. Unfortunately I've never heard of people having success with them except in-situ. Good Luck.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 28, 2011)

there are members in my orchid society who have grown a species (don't know which) of Selenipedium to bloom. i'll ask if they have any hints.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 28, 2011)

NYEric said:


> There should be a little info here. Unfortunately I've never heard of people having success with them except in-situ. Good Luck.



It is not a big plant, only about 60 cm tall. It had 2 larger and two smaller growth but two days(!!!) later I picked it up from seller one larger growth and two smaller died within one day!!!!(maybe it caught cold on way to Europe???). The biggest growth green and today I noticed a new growth emerging from base.Anyway the plant is like a big grass and seems very fragile.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 28, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> there are members in my orchid society who have grown a species (don't know which) of Selenipedium to bloom. i'll ask if they have any hints.


Many thanks in advance!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 28, 2011)

you saw this page?
http://cyps.us/selen/index.html


----------



## Dido (Mar 28, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> you saw this page?
> http://cyps.us/selen/index.html




cannot see anything. The link is not working for me. oke:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2011)

from, (Selenipedium Observations)

_"I have been fascinated by this obscure genus of ladyslippers for nearly 40 years. I am please to report some observations based on a plant acquired as a seedling and grown to bloom in Baltimore, Maryland. I say observations because I cannot claim to be an expert. I always find irritating those writers who offer advice based on speculation. I hope that I am able to clearly differentiate between observations and speculations in these pages. I ardently seek word from others who have grown members of this genus. At this time (November 2003), I am concentrating on propagating this specimen. I will be glad to make specific observation and documentation for the botanically inclined, but no further dissection at this point. I have no propagations available. If I am successul in propagating the species, seedlings will be offered first to responsible parties who can further propagate the species, then to other interested growers. 
Selenipedium Observations Selenipedium Culture Selenipedium Floral Details 

Selenipedium aequinoctiale Garay Selenipedium aequinoctiale Garay Flora Ecuador no. 9: 13, fig. 4B. 1978

I was introduced to this particular species in a talk given by Stig Dalstrom at the Paph Forum in Washington, D.C. in February 2001. He presented a slide from his collection of this plant in blossum -- a single bright flower at the end of a stem which had hosted easily 15 or more flowers over the course of time. Mr. Dalstrom had me contact XXXX of EcuaGenera, a nursery in XXXX, Ecuador. From EcuaGenera, I obtained four seedlings in early 2002.
The good people at EcuaGenera reported that they grew this ladyslipper in a mixture of sand and tree fern and that it was a warm-growing species. Following their advice, I planted one in such a mixture using horticultural sand in an AirCone pot with enough Sphagnum in the bottom to prevent the sand from flowing out of the pot. Another plant was potted in a mix of sand, tree fern, and Sphagnum. A third was planted in a mix of sand and sterilized soil and perlite used successfully for the Cypripediums featured elsewhere on this site. The fourth plant was badly delayed in transit and arrived in rather poor condition. It was potted in the sand-tree fern mix.
All plants were watered with rain water only as has been successful for the Cypripediums. Within a month, the delayed plant had perished. Within a few months, the plant grown in the soil mix sickened and died. The two in the horticultural sand and tree fern mixed grew, with the one in sand and tree fern only growing vigorously. This is too small a sample to claim any absolute answers, but the mix of sand and tree fern, watered with rainwater was satisfactory for at least one plant.
My Selenipedium aequinoctiale is grown indoors under fluorescent lights in a basement with winter tempertures around 60°F and summer temperatures around 85°F. 

Permission is granted to reproduce these pages for educational use in newsletters and programs.
Credit and reference must be given. For more information, contact Clark Riley, [email protected]"_


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2011)

Interesting, Eric. Thanks. And good luck!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 29, 2011)

here's the response i got:

Ours was Selenipedium aequinoctiale, and the key word here is "was". We got it from Ecuagenera probably in 2006. It grew for a few years and did in fact flower but it slowly declined after that and it is now in orchid heaven. Not sure what I can add in regards culture. Nothing I have been able to find has helped explain its demise. It seemed to be happy until it flowered and then seemed bound and determined to expire no matter what. Perhaps, and I'm just speculating, its genetically programmed to reach maturity flower and move on. I have not heard of anyone who has been able to keep them alive long term. Not yet anyway.​


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 29, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> here's the response i got:
> 
> Ours was Selenipedium aequinoctiale, and the key word here is "was". We got it from Ecuagenera probably in 2006. It grew for a few years and did in fact flower but it slowly declined after that and it is now in orchid heaven. Not sure what I can add in regards culture. Nothing I have been able to find has helped explain its demise. It seemed to be happy until it flowered and then seemed bound and determined to expire no matter what. Perhaps, and I'm just speculating, its genetically programmed to reach maturity flower and move on. I have not heard of anyone who has been able to keep them alive long term. Not yet anyway.​



It seems to be not too optimistic....anyway I got an advice to keep it not too wet and provide for it almost full sunlight and very good air movement, because it lives in their natural habitat among grass and ferns on the edge of forest. So I put it not into special "mix" but potted it with fern some peat and put it into very bright place near the fan. And I pray....a lot....


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 29, 2011)

Brownish shade just because of reg led light. Plant is green.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2011)

How much do you pay for those LED lights? Any opinions?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting, Eric. Thanks. And good luck!


I didn't write it I just cut and pasted the article.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I didn't write it I just cut and pasted the article.



I know. But somehow I thought you were also trying to grow one.


----------



## labskaus (Mar 30, 2011)

dodidoki said:


> It seems to be not too optimistic....anyway I got an advice to keep it not too wet and provide for it almost full sunlight and very good air movement, because it lives in their natural habitat among grass and ferns on the edge of forest. So I put it not into special "mix" but potted it with fern some peat and put it into very bright place near the fan. And I pray....a lot....



From a talk of Alex (Ecuagenera) a few years back I recall that the species was found growing on some road cutting / ditch in the middle of something like reed. I would expect it to be at least seasonally wet from seepage. The habitat was open (sun and fresh air) at around 1200m altitude, if I remember correctly. In fact, there are habitat photos at Phragweb.info.
The plants I've seen for sale were small anyway, but from the photos of Alex and at phragweb I'm getting the impression that this species is not making large clumps. Maybe just because old stems die back after flowering and the species does not multiply easily.


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dear dodidoki

What country are you in? I helps with giving you cultural advice


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I know. But somehow I thought you were also trying to grow one.



What!? Do you think I'm crazy and just try to grow anything!! ?? :crazy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2011)

No, not anything -- _everything_!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, busted!


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2011)

NYEric said:


> What!? Do you think I'm crazy and just try to grow anything!! ?? :crazy:




I can see you trying to grow a 30' tall plant in your appartmentoke:oke:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2011)

Rick said:


> I can see you trying to grow a 30' tall plant in your appartmentoke:oke:




me too
:crazy::rollhappy:


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 16, 2011)

My selenipedium become to die back from down-to-up, very fast, half a leaf dies/day, so now it has only three living leaves. I tried with everything(much light, lower light, higher humidity, lower humidity, etc., )there is no influence to this progress....i


----------

